# 22 tracks, good halloween party music



## darkangel75217 (Aug 30, 2009)

Not exactly right off the CD you buy at the store but it's what's on my playlist. Some of the songs are adult in nature. You can find them all on youtube and use http://www.youtube-mp3.org/ to convert them to mp3. This site requires no registration or cost. Just cut and paste the url. Most upload instantly, some take about a minute. 

Halloween play list
1: Rockin in the Cemetery - The Hellbillys
2: I'm Your Witchdoctoe - Motorhead
3: Zombie Girl - Jamey Rottencorpse and the Rising Dead
4: The Good Die Young - Hellbillys
5: Halloween - Daz Cozmik
6: Zombie Man - 90 Degrees Inclusive 
7: Halloween - The Misfits 
8: Get Your Dead On - Scum Of The Earth (A Rob Zombi Tribute Band)
9: Creature of The Night - Zombie Girl
10: The Munsters Theme - Rob Zombie
11: Monster Mash - The Misfits 
12: Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie
13: This Is Halloween - Marilyn Manson 
14: Howl at the Moon - King Gordy
15: Rockin Zombie - The Crewnecks 
16: Devil in Disguise - Fireballs
17: House of Horror - HOH
18: Don't Burn The Witch - Hekseri 
19: Zombie Grave Yard Party - Be Your Own Pet
20: We are the Ones - Zombi Girl
21: Boogie Monster - Gnarls Barkley
22: Werewolves By Night - Playing With Guns


----------



## bc211287 (Oct 15, 2010)

Great work, good list, and very useful!!


----------



## darkangel75217 (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh and 
Cemetery Girl - p enis fly tray


----------

